# PIKACHU'S UNECPECTED LOVE TRIGOGY



## Pikachuninetails (Jul 21, 2008)

Instead f posting all three of my stories here...which would most likely go way over the text limit of a allowed post..i'm gonna give a link to all my fanfics

http://www.fanfiction.net/~deathsia

Plz let me know your From FA when you do review so i know who you are=^.^=


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 23, 2008)

You misspelled 'unexpected' and 'trilogy'.


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 23, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> You misspelled 'unexpected', 'trilogy', half of the words in your story; and missed out grammar and punctuation completely.



Fixed.


----------

